# Bahçe~Balık < Bağ ?  (Kökenbilim)



## ancalimon

Bahçe sözcüğü bağ kökünden mi türemiştir?

Aynı şekilde, bağ sözcüğü "bakmak" fiiliyle mi ilişkilidir? (bakmak: ilgilenmek, güzelleştirmek anlamındaki bakmak;  "bahçeye bakmak, hastaya bakmak, bakarsan bağ, bakmazsan dağ olur.." gibi örneklerdeki bakmak)

Bunun da ötesinde "kurulu kent, kale, merkez, düzen (rabita;nexus anlamında), kuralları olan yer" anlamına gelen balık sözcüğü de bu bağ, bahçe ve bakmak ile ilişkili olabilir mi?

Son olarak "bağ" (iki ayrı unsuru birbirine bağlamak, bir kenti kendine bağlamak, bağlılık yemini etmek.. gibi) sözcüğü de bütün bunlarla ilişkili midir?


----------



## Melaike

Bahçe kelimesinin kökenini araştırdınız mı ? Evet ''bahçe/bağca  ''küçük bağ'' demektir Farsça.''Bağ'' kelimesi de Farsçadır.

Kelimelerin kökenlerini araştırmadan niçin bu tarz başlıklar açtığınızı anlamakta zorluk çekiyorum.


----------



## ancalimon

> bağ sözcüğü "bakmak" fiiliyle mi ilişkilidir?





> "kurulu kent, kale, merkez, düzen (rabita;nexus anlamında), kuralları  olan yer" anlamına gelen balık sözcüğü de bu bağ, bahçe ve bakmak ile  ilişkili olabilir mi?





> "bağ" (iki ayrı unsuru birbirine bağlamak, bir kenti kendine bağlamak,  bağlılık yemini etmek.. gibi) sözcüğü de bütün bunlarla ilişkili midir?



Gördüğünüz gibi merakımın nedeni bu. Bütün bu sözcükler birbiriyle ilişkisi var gibi duruyor. Sorumun nesini anlamakta zorluk çekiyorsunuz? Sorum gayet açık.  Farsçadan Türkçeye giren bu sözcük Farsçaya da daha eskiden daha eski bir Türk lehçesinden girmiş olabilir pekala. Kimse bunu inkar etmiyor.

Ne bileyim şehirlere neden "balık" denmiş?  Birileri şehri alıp kendine bağlamış ta o yüzden mi balık denmiş mesela?  Ya da şehirler bakılan düzenli yerler olduğu için mi bağlık denmiş gibi.

Meseka Balıkesir şehrine neden "balık" denmiş. Orada bir kale varmış ta o kaleyi biri ele geçirip kendi yönetimine bağlamış ta ondan mı denmiş?


----------



## Melaike

ancalimon said:


> Gördüğünüz gibi merakımın nedeni bu. Bütün bu sözcükler birbiriyle ilişkisi var gibi duruyor. Sorumun nesini anlamakta zorluk çekiyorsunuz? Sorum gayet açık.  Farsçadan Türkçeye giren bu sözcük Farsçaya da daha eskiden daha eski bir Türk lehçesinden girmiş olabilir pekala. Kimse bunu inkar etmiyor.



Yapmanız gereken şey şu:Önce  Türkçedeki ''balık'' ve Farsçadaki ''bağ'' kelimelerinin  kökenlerini ve ilgili oldukları kelimeleri araştırmanız gerekli.Ancak ondan sonra bu iki kelime arasında etimolojik bir bağ olup olmadığını sorabilirsiniz.Ayrıca eski Türkçe ''bahçe'' ve Iran dillerinde  ''şehir'' (ki şehir de Farsça bir kelimedir) kelimelerini de araştırmanız gerekli.



ancalimon said:


> Ne bileyim şehirlere neden "balık" denmiş?  Birileri şehri alıp kendine bağlamış ta o yüzden mi balık denmiş mesela?  Ya da şehirler bakılan düzenli yerler olduğu için mi bağlık denmiş gibi.



Bu kelime ilk olarak hangi dönem Türkçesinde kaydedilmiş,eski Türkçe bu kelimeye kaynak teşkil edebilecek başka kelimeler var mıdır,Türkçeye yakın Altay dillerinde şehir ne demek ; bunları araştırdınız mı ?



ancalimon said:


> Meseka Balıkesir şehrine neden "balık" denmiş. Orada bir kale varmış ta o kaleyi biri ele geçirip kendi yönetimine bağlamış ta ondan mı denmiş?



''Balıkesir'' adının o şehre Yunanca  eski adı ''Paleocastro'' kelimesinin Türkçe telafuzzuna  en  yakın hali olduğu için verildiğini daha önce de söyledim burada diye hatırlıyorum.Türkçe ''Balık=Şehir'' kelimesiyle hiç alakası yok Balıkesir'in.


----------



## Jansay

_<Mod: Konuyla ilgisi olmayan yorum silindi>_

Balıkesir hakkında verdiğiniz bilgi gerçekten ilginç. Demek ki o yüzden ecnebîler hata edip "Türkçe, Yunanca'nın bozulmuş halidir" demişler. Halbuki iki dilin, Türkçe ve Arapça kadar bir bağlantısı bile yoktur...


----------



## Phosphorus

"Bağ" ve "Bahçe" ikisi de bir Iranca kökunden geliyorlar: Eski Iranca "beğe" ~ "pay, parça; pay veren ~ Tanri/Allah; bağişlamak". Bu kök "bakmak" veya "bağlamağ"a rapt ve bağladiği yoktur.

Bana göre "bağ", şüphesiz, Farsça dan geliyor amma "Bahça"ya için bir Kurtçe asil göriyorum. Cunku Farsçada "bağce" ve "bağ(e)ban" varimiz amma Kurtçede "baxçe" ve "baxçevan" (tamam hallarda Farsça "ban"i Kurtçe "van"ile beraber di) ki Turkçede "Bahçe" ve "Bahçivan" olmuş.


----------



## ancalimon

Bana pek inandırıcı gelmiyor.  Türkçede "bakarsan bağ, bakmazsan dağ" olur deriz.

bahçe, bayır, bayındır, bağ, dağ hepsinde bir ilişki varmış gibi duruyor.

..

Neden böyle düşündüğü daha detaylı olarak açıklamaya çalışayım.

Balıkesir'e Balıkesir denmesinin nedeni orada geçmişten kalma bir kalenin olmasıdır diye okumuştum.  Bu kale o zaman hala ayakta durduğu için oraya "Balak Hisar" denmiş. (yarı Türkçe yarı Farça bir sözcük belki de)

Bu Türkler hep Yunanca şehir isimlerini Türkçeleştirmişler diye bir şehir efsanesi dolanıyor etrafta. Anadolu'da geçmişte Türk kültürü izlerine raslanıyor. Sadece bunu kanıtlayacak yeterli derecede kayıtlı belge bulunamıyor.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/64297815/Osman-Nedim-Tuna-Sumer-ve-Turk-Dillerinin-Tarihi-İlgisi

Osman Nedim Tuna'nın Sümercede bulunun ve Sümerologlar tarafından özünde Sümerce olarak kabul edilmeyip ödünç alınmış kabul edilen sözcükler üzerinde tesadüf olup olmadığını test etmek için uyguladığı "Regular Sound Correspondences" (Düzenli Ses Denklikleri) metodu sonucunda, Sümerce~Kengerce dilinin Proto-Tigris olarak adlandırılan dilden pek çok Türkçe kökenli sözcük ödünç aldığını kanıtlamasının dışında, bölgede Türklerle ilgili herkesçe kabul edilmiş tarihi belge ne yazık ki yok; bulunan belgelerde ise detay hiç yok.  Yine de bu tartışma götürmez bir şekilde hala yaşayan diller arasında en eski yazılı sözcükleri olan dili (başka bir dil içerisinde olsa da) Türkçe yapmaya yetiyor ve burdan yola çıkarak Anadolu'da Türk varlığının olmasının büyük bir olasılık olduğu sonucuna varıyoruz. (Osman Nedim Tuna bu konuda kesin konuşuyor. Kendisinin ölümünden sonra Servet Somuncuoğlu'nun yaptığı araştırmalar da bunu gösteriyor ki Osman Nedim Tuna bu konuda yanılmamış olma olasılığı oldukça yüksek) Yani, Yunanlılar'dan önce Anadolu'da olan Türklerin, buradaki yerleri kendi dillerinde bir anlamı olacak şekilde adlandırmaları büyük bir olasılıktır. 


Bir örnek vermem gerekirse bir Yunanlı bana aynen şunları demişti:  "Siz Türkler medeniyete dair hiç bir özellik barındırmıyorsunuz. Hep başkalarından çalmış ya da kopyalamışsınız. Yunanların kurdukları şehirleri ele geçirip onların isimlerini kafadan sallayarak hep Türkçeleştirmişsiniz.  Örneğin Ankara'nın adı gemi çapası anlamına gelen Yunanca bir sözcükten geliyor. O zamanlarda Ankara'da Yunanlıların çok işlek bir limanı vardı. Bu yüzden şehrin adı Gemi Çapası idi."

(Eğer bunun belgeleri varsa da, farklı kültürler bir coğrafyadaki hak iddialarını meşrulaştırmak için böyle sahte olması muhtemel tarihi belgeler, objeler (örneğin üzerinde gemi çapası resmi olan bir para) düzenleyebilirler. Özellikle kimsenin kimseden haberi olmadığı, dünyanın henüz küreselleşmediği geçmişte. Semitik olan Yahudilerin Tevrat'ı belge göstererek belli bir coğrafyada hak iddia etmeleri gibi.)

Gelin görün ki bu insan Orta Asya'da da bulunan tiftik keçileri ve kabarık tüylü tavşanlarıyla ve kedileriyle ünlü Ankara şehrinden habersiz. Gerçi bu tek başına bir şey ifade etmez....  Pekala isim Ukrayna'da zamanında Ogurların yaşadığı Kimmer Boğazı'nın Batısındaki bir zamanlar PolOgurlara (Bulgarlar) başkentlik yapmış Fangoria gibi OnOgur ile de ilişkili olabilir.

(Bazı dil bilimcilerine göre Bulgar sözcüğü Utigur ile aynı anlamı taşır. "Oturan Er"; yani "yerleşik hayata geçmiş kişi". Balık (şehir, kent, sağlam ve korunaklı yer) ve Er (kişi) sözcüklerinin birleşmesinden oluştuğunu iddia ederler.  Batıdaki Bulgarla nasıl "Oturan Er" deniyorsa Doğudakilere de Kutrigur (gezen kişi) deniyor olabilir demiş dil bilimciler.
Ben de POL~BAL ve OGUR sözcüklerinin birleşmesinden türemiş olabileceğini düşünüyorum.  POL (sağlamlık, güvenlik, çakılı kalma durumu (bakınız Türk mitolojisindeki POLYÜS, Demir Kazık ya da diğer adıyla Kutup Yıldızı ya da Anadolu'da hayvanları bağlamak için yere çakılan kazık)) ve OGUR (OK: Yoğun olarak Türklerin içerisinde olan unsurlardan biri - UR:birliktelik durumu, Çoğul yapma eki.  Aynı "Oğuz" sözcüğündeki gibi)

Kısacası Yunanlılar ya da onları yönlendiren güç sahibi liderler ya da din adamları Türkçe isimleri kafalarına göre değiştirmiş te olabilir pekala.


----------



## Phosphorus

ancalimon said:


> Bana pek inandırıcı gelmiyor.  Türkçede "bakarsan bağ, bakmazsan dağ" olur deriz.
> 
> bahçe, bayır, bayındır, bağ, dağ hepsinde bir ilişki varmış gibi duruyor.
> 
> ..
> 
> _Neden böyle_ düşündüğü daha detaylı olarak açıklamaya _çalışayım_.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Kısacası Yunanlılar ya da onları yönlendiren güç sahibi liderler ya da din adamları Türkçe isimleri kafalarına göre değiştirmiş te olabilir pekala.



Saygin kardeşim bir global dunyada milliyetçilik, irkçilik, bir halkin veya bir irkin tarafini tutma, bunlar hepsi insanin "anlam kurumak" hususiyetine oturdendi, ve _mahkum-i bi fena_dir. O saygin Yunanli kardesimizde şunu yanliş anlamiş, çunku "_siz Turkler_" demeğinden bellidir ki hatali fikir ediyor. Turkiye Turk Yunanile ne farki? Dil veya din dişinda, bunlar arasinda hiç bir açik fark yok-bana göre.

Milliyetçilikten otur gerçeği feda etmek, hatadir. Orta Asiadaki Turkler Sumerilerile hiç raptlar yok-bilimsel bir bakişdan, meğer bu ki gerçekten ikiside insanimişlar!

Dilbilim ve etimoloji uzerine "bahçe" ve "bağ" Iranli bir kokden geliyorlar, ve şimdiye kadar ayri bir kuram bunu başkasiyla değistirmiyip. Hepsimiz gerek "hakikati aramak" için çalişayiz.


----------



## Melaike

Jansay said:


> _<Mod: Konuyla ilgisi olmayan yorum silindi>_
> 
> Balıkesir hakkında verdiğiniz bilgi gerçekten ilginç. *Demek ki o yüzden ecnebîler hata edip "Türkçe, Yunanca'nın bozulmuş halidir" demişler*. Halbuki iki dilin, Türkçe ve Arapça kadar bir bağlantısı bile yoktur...



Ne ima ediyorsunuz burada ? Hangi ecnebiler demiş bu sözü ?



ancalimon said:


> Balıkesir'e Balıkesir denmesinin nedeni orada geçmişten kalma bir kalenin olmasıdır diye okumuştum.  Bu kale o zaman hala ayakta durduğu için oraya "Balak Hisar" denmiş. (yarı Türkçe yarı Farça bir sözcük belki de)



Eski adının Paleocastro olduğunu biliyoruz. Bu ismin Balıkesir'e dönüşmüş olması gibi çok kolay bir açıklama dururken neden ''Balak Hisar'' 'dan gelir bu isim diye zorlama bir yorum yapıyorsunuz ki ?



ancalimon said:


> Bu *Türkler hep Yunanca şehir isimlerini Türkçeleştirmişler *diye bir şehir efsanesi dolanıyor etrafta



Öyle olsa n'olur ? Bir şehre adını vermek o şehri sizin yapmıyor, ben gocunmuyorum bu durumdan. Yunanlılar Anadolu'da istilacıydılar, tarihi bir gerçek bu.



> Bir örnek vermem gerekirse bir Yunanlı bana aynen şunları demişti: "*Siz Türkler medeniyete dair hiç bir özellik barındırmıyorsunuz. Hep başkalarından çalmış ya da kopyalamışsınız.* Yunanların kurdukları şehirleri ele geçirip onların isimlerini kafadan sallayarak hep Türkçeleştirmişsiniz. Örneğin Ankara'nın adı gemi çapası anlamına gelen Yunanca bir sözcükten geliyor. O zamanlarda Ankara'da Yunanlıların çok işlek bir limanı vardı. Bu yüzden şehrin adı Gemi Çapası idi."



Tarih bilgisine sahip bir insan bu lafları edemez. Çünkü zaten Yunan medeniyeti denilen şey, Yunanlıların Mezopotamya, Mısır, Fenikeliler ve   çeşitli Anadolu uygarlıklarından   elde ettikleri bilgilerden ibarettir.



Phosphorus said:


> Milliyetçilikten otur gerçeği feda etmek, hatadir. Orta Asiadaki Turkler Sumerilerile hiç raptlar yok-bilimsel bir bakişdan, meğer bu ki gerçekten ikiside insanimişlar!



Sümerler döneminde Türkçe diye bir dil henüz  yoktu tabii. Türkçe'nin atası olan dil ve Sümerce arasındaki ilişkiden söz edilebilir ancak. Ayrıca çok eski bir dil olduğu için Sümerce ve onunla akraba diller pek çok dile kaynaklık etmiş olabilir. Ama şöyle de bir hakikat var: Sadece Türkçe değil Ural dilleriyle de Sümerce arasında akrabalık bağı bulan dilbilimciler var. Sümerce ilk keşfedildiğinde Türkçeyle bağlantısı olduğunu iddia eden çok daha fazla dilbilimci vardı.


----------



## Jansay

Melaike said:


> Ne ima ediyorsunuz burada ? Hangi ecnebiler demiş bu sözü ?



Ecnebilerin yanlış bildiğini ima ediyorum. Meşhur birisi filan demedi; sadece internette rastladığım bir şeydi ve garibime gitti.


----------



## Phosphorus

Melaike said:


> Sümerler döneminde Türkçe diye bir dil henüz  yoktu tabii. Türkçe'nin atası olan dil ve Sümerce arasındaki ilişkiden söz edilebilir ancak. Ayrıca çok eski bir dil olduğu için Sümerce ve onunla akraba diller pek çok dile kaynaklık etmiş olabilir. Ama şöyle de bir hakikat var: Sadece Türkçe değil Ural dilleriyle de Sümerce arasında akrabalık bağı bulan dilbilimciler var. Sümerce ilk keşfedildiğinde Türkçeyle bağlantısı olduğunu iddia eden çok daha fazla dilbilimci vardı.



Vallah şuana kadar ben bir bilimsel belge görmemişem ki Türkçe, veya baska Altay diller, ve Sümerce arasinda akrabaligi teyit ede.

Hatta sadece Ural diller Altay dilleriyle yankinliklari şimdiye kadar ilme ait bir bakimindan ispat olmuyup, meger bu geçenlerde yine bir yeni farziya araya çikip ki Ural, Altay, ve Hint-Avropali diller arasinda bir akrabalik göriyor-yani sadece bu mafruz akrabalk Altay dillere özel değil.


----------



## ancalimon

İspatlanan bir akrabalık yok. Hattâ bildiğim kadarıyla ilk yazılı belgeleri arasında binlerce yıllık bir boşluk olan iki dili birbiriyle ilişkilendirebilecek bir metot ya da linguistik bir araç da yok.

Tuna'nın bütün ispatladığı şey Proto-Tigris konuşan ve kim olduğu bilinmeyen kişilerin Sümerceye ödünç verdikleri sözcüklerin Proto-Türkçe olması. Bu kişiler Sümerleri yoğun bir şekilde etkilemişler. Bir tahmin yürütmem istenirse, bu kişiler Türktür derdim. Ancak kesin olarak bir fikrim yok. Sonuçta nasıl her Oğuz, her Kazak, her Ogurun Türk olmak gibi bir zorunluluğu yoksa, her anadili Türkçe olanın da Türk olmak gibi bir zorunluluğu yok.

Sonuçta geçmişte sadece tek Tanrı'ya inanan, töreyi izleyip bir arada yaşayabilerek bir kültür oluşturan karışık topluluğa Türk denmiş.

Son olarak, Nostratik teorisi bana güldürücü geliyor. Türkçe bir sözcüğü alıp aynen yazarak işte bu abcd sözcüğü de bu abcd sözcüğünden gelir demek nasıl bir mantıktır? Türkçe anlam ve okunuşu hâlâ aynı kalmış bir sözcuğü geçmişten gelen varsayımlarla oluşturulmuş bir PIE kökü ile yine Türkçe okunuşu ve anlamı aynı olan bir Nostratik sözcükle birleştirmek bir değil, iki yönden zorlama oluyor.


----------



## Melaike

Sümerlerin dilinin bugüne kadar hâlâ sınıflandırılamamış olmasının sebebinin biraz da politik olduğunu düşünüyorum. Çünkü Sümerler en eski yazılı kaynağı bırakmış millet. Sümerlerle akraba çıkmak büyük bir gurur kaynağı olur her etnik gurup için. (Öyle değilmiş gibi gözükse de dünyaya hâkim olan milletler dil-tarih-coğrafya ile ilgili tezlerin hangilerinin kabul göreceğine de karar veriyorlar. Hint-Avrupa anayurdunun şimdiye kadar hâlâ kesin olarak saptanamamış olmasının sebebi de bu aslında) Sümerce ile Türkçe hattâ Macarca ve Fince arasında benzerlikler gösteren pek çok yazı okudum. Daha önce de söylediğim gibi 5000 yıl önce yaşamış bir millet Sümerler. Bugün hâlâ Sümerler diye bir millet var olsa idi bile dilleri 5000 yıl önceki atalarının konuştuğu dilden çok farklı olurdu.

Ural dilleriyle Altay dillerinin aynı dil ailesinden olmayıp bu iki aileden dilleri konuşan insanların birbirine yakın mesafede yaşamasından kaynaklanan bir ilişki olduğunu iddia edenler de var; yani sprachbund olduklarını. Hattâ Altay dil ailesi diye bir dil ailesi olmadığını iddia eden pek çok dilbilimci de var (ki bana mantıklı geliyor bu tez) Türkçe'nin ait olduğu dil ailesi konusundaki belirsizlik proto-Türkçe ve onunla akraba diller konusunda da kesin konuşulmasını engelliyor.


----------



## Phosphorus

Arkadaşim dediğlerin hürmetli, amma ilme ait Sümerce ve Türkçe arasinda hiçbir özel akrabalik yok. Hatirama geliyor son kitapda ki bunun üzerine okudum yazmişdi Sümerler Türkmenlerin atalaridilar ve bu iddiaya göre bir kaç Sümerce ve Türkmence sözcuklari mukayese etmişdi, onlarin biri "arzu"ydu ki iddia ediyordu Sümerce "azuzu"yile akrabaligi var! Oysa Türkmence, Türke, ve Azerbaycancadaki "arzu" Yeni Farsça "arezu"dan geliyor ki kendisi "awerzog" şekilinde Orta Farsçada kaydolup.

Yine Ural ve Altay diller arasindada özel şekilinde bir akrabalik yok. Gerçekten Türk diller ve Macarca arasinda olan benzerliklerde çoğu sadece Hun Türkçeden ödunç almiş sözcuklardan meydana çikip (mesela "alma" ~ "elma").


----------



## ancalimon

Phosphorus said:


> Arkadaşim dediğlerin hürmetli, amma ilme ait Sümerce ve Türkçe arasinda hiçbir özel akrabalik yok. Hatirama geliyor son kitapda ki bunun üzerine okudum yazmişdi Sümerler Türkmenlerin atalaridilar ve bu iddiaya göre bir kaç Sümerce ve Türkmence sözcuklari mukayese etmişdi, onlarin biri "arzu"ydu ki iddia ediyordu Sümerce "azuzu"yile akrabaligi var! Oysa Türkmence, Türke, ve Azerbaycancadaki "arzu" Yeni Farsça "arezu"dan geliyor ki kendisi "awerzog" şekilinde Orta Farsçada kaydolup.
> 
> Yine Ural ve Altay diller arasindada özel şekilinde bir akrabalik yok. Gerçekten Türk diller ve Macarca arasinda olan benzerliklerde çoğu sadece Hun Türkçeden ödunç almiş sözcuklardan meydana çikip (mesela "alma" ~ "elma").



Sümer dili ile Türk dili arasında bir akrabalık ortaya atılamaz. Bunun için daha eski Türkçe bir yazılı kaynak gerekli ve bu kaynağın kesin olarak Türk lehçesi olduğunun ispatı gerekli. (Anadolu'daki piktogramlara Türk eseri demek yetmiyor sanırım)

Ancak şurası bir gerçek ki Sümer etnoniminin kendisi Türkçe olma ihtimali yüksek. (ER : kişi)  Sümerler yanlış hatırlamıyorsam kendilerine Kenger diyorlardı. Bugün hala kendilerine Kenger diyenler vardır. Yoğun olarak Azerbaycan coğrafyasında yaşayan çeşitli Türkler kendilerine Kenger der.


----------



## Phosphorus

ancalimon said:


> Sümer dili ile Türk dili arasında bir  akrabalık ortaya atılamaz. Bunun için daha eski Türkçe bir yazılı kaynak  gerekli ve bu kaynağın kesin olarak Türk lehçesi olduğunun ispatı  gerekli. (Anadolu'daki piktogramlara Türk eseri demek yetmiyor sanırım)
> 
> Ancak şurası bir gerçek ki Sümer etnoniminin kendisi Türkçe olma  ihtimali yüksek. (ER : kişi)  Sümerler yanlış hatırlamıyorsam  kendilerine Kenger diyorlardı. Bugün hala kendilerine Kenger diyenler  vardır. Yoğun olarak Azerbaycan coğrafyasında yaşayan çeşitli Türkler  kendilerine Kenger der.



Vallahi bana göre Sümerce "ki-en-ngir"in Türkçe olmasi ihtimali yok,  çünkü herneden önce Sümerler Ortadoğulu bir halkimişlar, oysa asil  Türkler (bizler, yani Türkyeli Türkler veya Azerbaycanlilar çoğumuzun  asili Türk değil belki Türkçe konuşaniz ~ Turkified Turcophone) zaten  bir _Mongoloid_ irkimişlar. Ondan sonra Türkçe "er" ve Sümerce  "ir"in arasinda benzerlik herhalde sadece harici bir benzerliktir ve  etimolojik değil (mesala Eski Ingilizce "eage" ve Sümerce "igi" ~ "göz"  arasinda etimolojik akrabalik yok, "eye"/"igi" veya "er"/"ir"in arasinda  özel irtibat yoktur, meğerki Allah biliyor bir Nostratik kontekstda).  Hatta bir zamanlar var iki dil arasinda, ki dilbilim ilmine ait bir  ailede sinfilandirmişlar, bir para benzerlikler buliyor ki etimolojik  değiller: Kürtçe "kan-" ve Ingilizce "can" ~ "yapabilmek"/"-bilmek",  veya Farsça "bad" ve Ingilizce "bad" ~ "kötü".

Azerbaycandaki "Kengerlu"larda Sümerlere bağlantilari yok. Ben kendim ata tarafindan Azerbaycanliyam, bizim dilimiz bir 7 8 yüzyildi ki yavaş yavaş Azerice (Tatca)dan çeviripdi Türkçeye, amma şuana kadar,  özellikle cenubi Azerbaycancada, asli Iranca telaffuzlar saklanip: orjinal "k", "t" önünde oliyor "x"/"h": Avestaca "vec-" ~ "konuş-" > "vek-t" > "vext-" ~ "konuşd-",  Azerbaycanca "tic-" ~ "dik-" / "tiht-" ~ "dikd-"; orjinal "k" "ç"  veriyor: Av. "vek" > "vec-", Az. "tik-" > "tic-"/"tish"; orjinal  "c" "dz" veiyor: Hintavropaca "gneh*" > Hint-Iranca "cen-" > Eski  Iranca "dzen-" ~ "bilmek", Az. "adzi" < Tü. "aci";  orjinal "ç" "ts" veriyor: Hintavropaca "kwo*" > Hint-Iranca "çva(n)*"  > Eski Iranca "tsva(n)" ~ "it, kopek", Az. "tsağ" < Tü. "çağ".  Azerbaycandaki şeherlerin isimlarida çoğu asli Iranca adlardan geliyor  (mesala "Tebriz" ~ "sicakliği mahveden yer", "Shebister" ~ "gece  yildizi", "Baki" < "Badkube" ~ "rüzgar vuruşan yer",  "Zencan" < "Zengan" ~ "batiniler mintikasi" vb.) veya bazi adlarda  Aramiceden geliyor: Urmiya < "ur" ~ "şehir" + "miya(h)" ~ "sular"  (sadece "suşehiri").


----------



## ancalimon

Phosphorus said:


> Vallahi bana göre Sümerce "ki-en-ngir"in Türkçe olmasi ihtimali yok,  çünkü herneden önce Sümerler Ortadoğulu bir halkimişlar, oysa asil  Türkler (bizler, yani Türkyeli Türkler veya Azerbaycanlilar çoğumuzun  asili Türk değil belki Türkçe konuşaniz ~ Turkified Turcophone) zaten  bir _Mongoloid_ irkimişlar. Ondan sonra Türkçe "er" ve Sümerce  "ir"in arasinda benzerlik herhalde sadece harici bir benzerliktir ve  etimolojik değil (mesala Eski Ingilizce "eage" ve Sümerce "igi" ~ "göz"  arasinda etimolojik akrabalik yok, "eye"/"igi" veya "er"/"ir"in arasinda  özel irtibat yoktur, meğerki Allah biliyor bir Nostratik kontekstda).  Hatta bir zamanlar var iki dil arasinda, ki dilbilim ilmine ait bir  ailede sinfilandirmişlar, bir para benzerlikler buliyor ki etimolojik  değiller: Kürtçe "kan-" ve Ingilizce "can" ~ "yapabilmek"/"-bilmek",  veya Farsça "bad" ve Ingilizce "bad" ~ "kötü".
> 
> Azerbaycandaki "Kengerlu"larda Sümerlere bağlantilari yok. Ben kendim ata tarafindan Azerbaycanliyam, bizim dilimiz bir 7 8 yüzyildi ki yavaş yavaş Azerice (Tatca)dan çeviripdi Türkçeye, amma şuana kadar,  özellikle cenubi Azerbaycancada, asli Iranca telaffuzlar saklanip: orjinal "k", "t" önünde oliyor "x"/"h": Avestaca "vec-" ~ "konuş-" > "vek-t" > "vext-" ~ "konuşd-",  Azerbaycanca "tic-" ~ "dik-" / "tiht-" ~ "dikd-"; orjinal "k" "ç"  veriyor: Av. "vek" > "vec-", Az. "tik-" > "tic-"/"tish"; orjinal  "c" "dz" veiyor: Hintavropaca "gneh*" > Hint-Iranca "cen-" > Eski  Iranca "dzen-" ~ "bilmek", Az. "adzi" < Tü. "aci";  orjinal "ç" "ts" veriyor: Hintavropaca "kwo*" > Hint-Iranca "çva(n)*"  > Eski Iranca "tsva(n)" ~ "it, kopek", Az. "tsağ" < Tü. "çağ".  Azerbaycandaki şeherlerin isimlarida çoğu asli Iranca adlardan geliyor  (mesala "Tebriz" ~ "sicakliği mahveden yer", "Shebister" ~ "gece  yildizi", "Baki" < "Badkube" ~ "rüzgar vuruşan yer",  "Zencan" < "Zengan" ~ "batiniler mintikasi" vb.) veya bazi adlarda  Aramiceden geliyor: Urmiya < "ur" ~ "şehir" + "miya(h)" ~ "sular"  (sadece "suşehiri").



Öncelikle bir şeyi yanlış biliyorsunuz. Türkler mongoloid bir ırk değildir. Hatta Türkler bir ırka mensup kişiler değildir. Birçok ırka mensuplardır. Örneğin Oğuzlar Kafkaslara benzer, Kıpçaklar İskandinavlara benzer, Uygurların Asyalı görünümleri, Uygurlarla aynı ismi taşıyan Onogurlar ise Uygurlara hiç benzemez.. Türk sözcüğü Türk töresine inanan ve kurallara uyan, tek tanrı inancına sahip kişilere verilen bir ünvandır.

Bu yüzdendir ki Kaşgarlı Mahmut zamanlarında bile her Ogur'a her Oğuz'a Türk denmemektedir.

Ne zamandır Türkçe konuştuğumuzu da kesinlikle bilemeyiz.

Sümerlerin Orta Doğu'ya Orta Asya'dan göç ettiklerine dair teoriler vardır. Bana kalırsa bu böyle değil. "Türkçe dili" Orta Asya'ya Anadolu'dan geçmiş olmalıdır.

Ortaya atılan en inandırıcı teoriye göre ilk Türkler Alpinlerin Orta Asya'da yaşayan henüz Amerika'ya göç etmemiş kızıl derililerle birleşmelerinden ortaya çıkmıştır. Azerbaycanda yaşayan insanların da sonradan Türkleşmesi diye bir durum söz konusu değildir.

Kürtlere gelince, onlar Türklerle Farsların akrabalık kurması sonucu ortaya çıkmış bir topluluktur. Alparslan'ın amcaoğulları diye adlandırdığı Anadolu Kürtleri bunlara örnektir. Bu akrabalık ta tahminimce Müslümanlıktan çok öncelere, Zerdüştlükten bile öncelere dayanmaktadır.


----------



## Phosphorus

ancalimon said:


> Öncelikle bir şeyi yanlış biliyorsunuz. Türkler mongoloid bir ırk değildir. Hatta Türkler bir ırka mensup kişiler değildir. Birçok ırka mensuplardır. Türk sözcüğü Türk töresine inanan ve kurallara uyan, tek tanrı inancına sahip kişilere verilen bir ünvandır.
> 
> Bu yüzdendir ki Kaşgarlı Mahmut zamanlarında bile her Ogur'a her Oğuz'a Türk denmemektedir.



Arkadaşım antropolojik bir bakkışdan Altay dillerı konuşan halkların Mongoloid olmaları şüphesız. Amma şuarada Türkler (Türkmenler, Kazaklar, Kırgızlar, vb.) yavaş yavaş Orta Asiyadaki beyaz ırktan olan halkarla karışıplar ve netice bir Kafkaz-Moğol ırk meydana çıkıp (Moğollara karşı). Bu Kafkaz-Moğollar sonrada köcetdiler Azerbaycan ve Anadoluya ve ırkların Moğollığı azaldı.
​ Bunun gibi bir kaç asli Türk (mongoloid) olan ırk vardır ki yavaş yavaş Iranlılarla karışip ve dilleride çevirip Farsçaya: Afganistanda ve Tacikistandaki Tacikler. Amma daha da bunların mongoloid olmaları biçimlerinden bellidir.​ Hatta Farsçada bir meşhur deyim var "çeşm teng" yani "kıskanç". Bu sözcük harf harfine yani "dargöz" ve ilk kez Iranlılar bunu istilacı Türklere kullandılar ki "dar gözlerı varımış":
​ Guft: kəy çəşmtəngi Tatari​ Səydi mara bə çəşm minari?
​ Dedi ki: "hay dargöz Tatar!​ "Avımıza açgözlülükle bakiyorsun?"
​ Bu şiir Nezami Gencevidendi.

Ne zamandır Türkçe konuştuğumuzu da kesinlikle bilemeyiz.



ancalimon said:


> Sümerlerin Orta Doğu'ya Orta Asya'dan göç ettiklerine dair teoriler vardır.


 Bu teoriler vardır amma hiç biri işaret ettmiyor ki Sümerler mongoloid bir ırkımışlar, çünkü gerçekten biz arkeoloji belgelerden biliyoruz ki Sümerler mongoloid bir ırk değıldılar. Onların dilide dünyanın hiç bir dilile özel benzerlığı yok. ​ 

ancalimon said:


> Bana kalırsa bu böyle değil. "Türkçe dili" Orta Asya'ya Anadolu'dan geçmiş olmalıdır.
> 
> Ortaya atılan en inandırıcı teoriye göre ilk Türkler Alpinlerin Orta Asya'da yaşayan henüz Amerika'ya göç etmemiş kızıl derililerle birleşmelerinden ortaya çıkmıştır. Azerbaycanda yaşayan insanların da sonradan Türkleşmesi diye bir durum söz konusu değildir.
> 
> Kürtlere gelince, onlar Türklerle Farsların akrabalık kurması sonucu ortaya çıkmış bir topluluktur. Alparslan'ın amcaoğulları diye adlandırdığı Anadolu Kürtleri bunlara örnektir. Bu akrabalık ta tahminimce Müslümanlıktan çok öncelere, Zerdüştlükten bile öncelere dayanmaktadır.


 Değerlı kardeşım şu son cümlelerın sadece ilme ait belgelerı yoktur ki hiç, belki bir para dönmez ve bilimsel kanıtlarla karsı olur.  
​


----------



## ancalimon

Altay dilleri denen bir grubun olmaması büyük olasılık. Türkçe Ural-Altay dilleri denen grubun dışında kalabilir bu durumda.

Öyle ki son ortaya atılan (henüz çok erken olmasına rağmen) iddialara göre Fransızca ile Türkçe aynı gruba dahil olabilecek.


----------



## Phosphorus

ancalimon said:


> Altay dilleri denen bir grubun olmaması büyük olasılık. Türkçe Ural-Altay dilleri denen grubun dışında kalabilir bu durumda.
> 
> Öyle ki son ortaya atılan (henüz çok erken olmasına rağmen) iddialara  göre Fransızca ile Türkçe aynı gruba dahil olabilecek.



Japonca veya Korece ile yok, amma Türkçe Moğolca ila bana göre özel akrabaliği vardir.


----------



## ancalimon

Phosphorus said:


> Japonca veya Korece ile yok, amma Türkçe Moğolca ila bana göre özel akrabaliği vardir.



Kesinlikle yok. Moğollar sayıca çok az nüfusa sahip bir millet. İki dilde de ortak sözcüklerin olması kültürel bir alış verişin olmasından kaynaklanıyor. Bu alışverişte de çoğunlukla Moğolların Türklerden sözcük aldığını görüyoruz.

Örneğin Tengri sözcüğü Türkçe kökenli ve hem Sümerceye, hem de Moğolcaya Türkçe'den geçmiş. Anlamı ise bağlamı kaybetmeden çok az değişmiş. Bunun tek bir açıklaması olabilir, zamanında Türkler her iki milleti de dinsel açıdan etkilemiş. Bu sözcüğün kökeni çevrelemek, kuşatmak anlamına gelen "teğir" sözcüğüdür. (ayrıca "tek" sözcüğüne de anlamını vermiş olabilir) Kültür etkileşiminin ne denli öncelere dayandığını ve ne denli geniş bir coğrafyaya yayıldığını Sanskritçe "çakra" ve teker anlamına gelen tekre sözcüğünden anlıyoruz.

Bir başka örnek ise Moğolların çoğuna "Kalka" deniyor olması.  Bu kişilere zamanında Çin sınırında muhafızlık ve Çinlilerin Çin dışına göçünün engellenmesi görevleri verilmiş. Kalmak fiili ve kalkan adı ile ilişkili.

Türklerden hala bir ırkmış gibi bahsetmek ise son derece yanlış. Türkler Mongoloiddir demek, Amerikalılar Fransızdır demek gibi bir şey.
Bir kere Türk kültüründe ırk kavramı yoktur. Toprak~Torpak kavramı vardır. Aynı topraklarda bir arada töreye bağlı şekilde yaşayabilen türlü türlü insana Türk denir. Yani Türkleri birbirine bağlayan fiziksel görünümleri değil, beraber yaşayabilme özellikleridir. İşte bu yüzdendir ki beyaz, sarı, kahverengi tenli olsun, çekik gözlü, iri gözlü olsun, mavi gözlü, yeşil gözlü olsun bir arada yaşayan topluluğa Türk denmiştir. Bu kişilerin bazılarına bugün Hint-Avrupalı, Hint İranlı , Germen, Mongol gibi isimler verilmesi bu durumu değiştirmez. Her ne şekilde olursa olsun şurası da bir gerçek ki çok eski haritalarda Eden olarak isimlendirileren Orta Asya yoğun olarak Fars ve Çinlilerin göç akımlarına uğramıştır. Bunun içindir ki bugün Doğu Avrupa'da yaşamış Ogurların (Ogurlar Oguzlardan kopmuş bir koldur) devamı olan İskitlere yanlış bir şekilde Farslardır denilmektedir. Bugün Orta Asya'da oldukça yoğun olarak rastlanan Laktoz Tahammülsüzlüğünün nedeni de işte bu Fars ve Çinlilerin göçünün sonucudur.

Demek istediğim İskitlerin topraklarında çoğunlukla Farsların yaşaması (ki bundan doğal bir şey olamaz. Türkler yaşam şekilleri ve kaynak yetersizliği nedeniyle her zaman oldukça az bir nüfusa sahip olmuşlardır) bu kişilerin Türk olmasını engellemez. Aynı şekilde nasıl birilerinin Fars olması bu kişilerin Türk olmasını engellemiyorsa, birilerinin de Oğuz olması bu kişilere illaki Türktür denmesini gerektirmez.


----------



## Rallino

Arkadaşlar, bir an sırtımı döndüm, hemen rakı sofrası kurulmuş 

İlmeğin başında, bahçe/balık/bağ sözcüklerinin kökenini; sonunda ise, _'hangi toplumlara Türk demeliyiz'_i tartışıyorsunuz. 

Dilerseniz özel ileti ile münakaşanıza devam edebilirsiniz. Ya da sırf bu konu ile ilgili ilmek açabilirsiniz; *AMA* burada değil -- EHL forumunda.


*İlmek kapanmıştır. *


----------

